# Nebo Towers



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm sure anyone who has spent any time on Nebo knows the towers just north of the Mona Pole Rd and Nebo Trailhead. I used to go up there to glass all the time. I went up there this evening and noticed it's marked off now with "Administrative Use Only". When did that happen? It's either very recent or I just haven't noticed and I've been trespassing for a very long time. Does anyone know if that only applies to vehicles or if it is foot traffic as well? Does anyone know who owns/operates that area? Looks like maybe a cell repeater tower but I'm really not sure.


----------

